# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Security of ACK packets

## racer

I really have very little time to investigate this matter myself right now so I pose this question to you asking sorry in advance.

When using a "secured" wireless connection like WEP, WPA etc, is the ACKNOWLEDGMENT packet encrypted as well? 

If not then, do we know why not?



ps: replying in English shares the knowledge with a greater percentage of the population  ::

----------


## mojiro

Με ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο που έκανα νομίζω πως δε γίνονται encrypt.

----------


## baskin

Αϊ θινκ ολσο δατ δεϊ ντοντ.

----------


## mojiro

και νομίζω πως σε αυτό βασίζονται και τα σπαστίρια

----------


## cirrus

Εννοείς τα 802.11 ACK frames ή τα TCP ACK;

----------


## mojiro

εγώ λέω για τα 802.11  ::

----------


## racer

> Εννοείς τα 802.11 ACK frames ή τα TCP ACK;



Τα 802.11

----------


## cirrus

[attachment=0:1s6jz7se]ack.png[/attachment:1s6jz7se]

----------


## racer

> [attachment=0:1nkkhw9q]ack.png[/attachment:1nkkhw9q]


Και στα επόμενα πακέτα το ACK είναι πάλι 0x1d ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Racer δες το 802.11w  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cirrus
> 
> [attachment=0:2kal3qli]ack.png[/attachment:2kal3qli]
> 
> 
> Και στα επόμενα πακέτα το ACK είναι πάλι 0x1d ?


Ναι όλα τα ack είναι subtype 0x1d.


```
wlan.fc.type_subtype == 0x1d
```

----------


## racer

Ok thank you all ::

----------

